# new hair.. I don't know If I like...



## Iridescence (Feb 25, 2009)

I went to get my hair done and wanted to bleach it but my hair dresser said that it would damage my hair too badly ( I dye my hair frequently)... so we went another route... not sure if I am really liking it... so opinions would be nice.


Before:





and after:


----------



## RoseyPosey (Feb 25, 2009)

its kinda hard to tell what it looked like in the before picture, but i like it!


----------



## n_c (Feb 25, 2009)

I like it.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Feb 25, 2009)

I really like the angular cut!
is one side of your head a lighter color, like red-orange? is there 4 different colors used? if you don't like the color you can always change that.
i think it looks good.


----------



## Iridescence (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_I really like the angular cut!
is one side of your head a lighter color, like red-orange? is there 4 different colors used? if you don't like the color you can always change that.
i think it looks good._

 

yes the one side is a copper color which is lighter than the other side which is a dark brown/purple and I also have a vibrant reddish purple panel underneath as a peekaboo...


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 25, 2009)

i think it's really nice and edgey! you have a pretty face and the cut and colours look lovely with it!


----------



## Iridescence (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i think it's really nice and edgey! you have a pretty face and the cut and colours look lovely with it!_

 
aww you are very sweet. Thank you


----------



## Penn (Feb 25, 2009)

I love the cut and peek a boo's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 looks great


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 25, 2009)

I love the colour and cut.  Very edgy and cool.  If that is your style, I say rock it! You can definitely carry it off.


----------



## Iridescence (Feb 25, 2009)

thanks for the comments everyone!!!!


----------



## AliVix1 (Feb 26, 2009)

i think its a really fun look and you def pull it off! but i do also like your hair outta your face you are gorgeous show it off!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 26, 2009)

I love it...very edgy and cutting edge chic!!


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 26, 2009)

I REALLY like this! The only thing I personally would have done differently is cut a thicker bang, (aka dedicate more hair to the bangs) I find some hair stylists don't use enough hair when it comes to creating bangs and then they look very sparse. 

Its beautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 brings great shape to your face.


----------



## ~whathehair~ (Feb 26, 2009)

I love the cut & color! Is that an inverted bob? Have any back photos?? It looks like you stepped right out of a Joico or Pro ad! what color did she use? It is sooo vibrant. You have the perfect hair texture to pull that cut off...Congrats to you!!


----------



## kittykit (Feb 26, 2009)

I think you look gorgeous


----------



## Iridescence (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AliVix1* 

 
_i think its a really fun look and you def pull it off! but i do also like your hair outta your face you are gorgeous show it off!_

 


awww you're so sweet! Thank you for your comment!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <3


----------



## Iridescence (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~whathehair~* 

 
_I love the cut & color! Is that an inverted bob? Have any back photos?? It looks like you stepped right out of a Joico or Pro ad! what color did she use? It is sooo vibrant. You have the perfect hair texture to pull that cut off...Congrats to you!!_

 
yes, it is... I will post more pics sometime today showing the side and back... it's way easier to get someone else to take pics for you!!! I don't know the numbers of what he used for color... it's just a really vibrant copper for the one side.

Thanks again for the comment!!! You're so sweet. So watch out for another post from me.... I will have pics for you.


----------



## Iridescence (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_I think you look gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## barbie.doll (Feb 26, 2009)

Your hair looks hot!!


----------



## User67 (Feb 26, 2009)

I think it's really hot & modern!


----------



## starrynight0127 (Mar 2, 2009)

I really like your new cut! I think it's cute, fun, and different!


----------



## aziajs (Mar 2, 2009)

I like it.


----------

